# My pup ate this and survived



## AutismDogGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

Ok this is a judgment free thread  most if not all of us have had this happen your watching your puppy out of his or her crate and playing with them or you are walking them and. Then. If in the house something calls your immediate attention and you turn your back for 2 seconds and in that short time your puppy gets a hold of an eats something he or she shouldn't or on the walk the pup grabs something and then swallows it before you can stop him.

So let's share some storries of those terrifying times

Rules

Don't judge each other or tell each other they are bad owners, this happens to most people and no one is perfect with some pups, an owner despite their best efforts will have a fairly long list

So let's share these experiences 

What did the dog eat? 

What was the out come? Did you go to the vet? Need surgery? Or did it justt pass through?

I will start 

When Nimrodel was 2 months old we went for. A walk through th marshes I explored in my backyard (yes I NOW know how stupid and dangerous that was! I didn't back then) when all os. A sudden I notice she has something just in time to see the tail of a dead rodent slide into her mouth and with a gulp go down. I was 16 and very grossed out. Nimrodel was alright though didn't need to see the vet and from what I know she pooped out what she didn't digest.

Other things she ate
Moms box spring and a video tape

Pippin

When we got pippin we brought 2 gallons one said "it's a boy," the other had a picture of blahs arc. That night at bedtime I placed them in my room and him in his crate. During the night or early moning the moans arc one got to close to his crate ( I assume it was due to the cat who loves to play with balloon ribbon) when I woke up I took him out and then I fed him when I went to replace his water I found the balloon weight outside his crate on the side of it then I looked up and saw the balloon on the other side of the room! I bra Ed it and using the other balloon I measured to see the amount of missing string that was about 4 feet!!!!!! I panicked and called the vet but the lines were busy kept trying calling every 10 minutes about 2 hours later he pooped it out!!!!!!!! I was so thankful! 

What has he eaten since?
Dirt, grass cat food all passed normally and he chewed up 2 wires ( they were unplugged USB cords) mom left them in his reach. 

Everyone else's. Turn I do watch him close but the incadents with the cords were on occasion where I had to run into the other room for bare us reasons.

I hope I'm not alone here


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Foster dogs have eaten:

1 crate door latch (the dog was inside the crate, the latch was on the outside. How did she eat the latch? I have no idea).
1 large set of window blinds (after eating the crate latch and escaping)
1 handle off the back door (before or after eating the blinds)
1 Italian leather wallet, purchased while on vacation in Italy
1 $100 bill
Various smaller bills
1 3-foot length of internet cable

My dogs have eaten:
1 teddy bear nose
Various rocks and non-poisonous plants

While staying at my house, my mother-in-law's dog ate:
1 whole raw chicken, frozen completely solid and left out to thaw.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

No, Our ESS ate strawbery shortcakes head in the 80s. She also ate a bic disposable razor and a complete 2lb bag of hersheys kisses over the years. The dog never got sick (well the hersey wrappers were all over the yard)

Our then 5 year old fed a bottle of vitams to our dog but told us her sister ate them so when the 2 year old sister was coming up empty on ipecac the dog was quite sick by the back door. He eventually lived to be almost 16 as a GSD.

Cyra the GSD ate a pillow as a puppy - oh yes, she also ate an entire chicken from the counter and once at so much cat food (she opened a door) that I thought she would explode.

Grim ate a sock and it came out whole; he also ate a can of sno proof and a lightbulb

None funny but it amazing how careful you have to be...

We have been fortunate that none of these things involved surgery though the pillow involved a vet stay.........To be honest. I don't care if they are adult dogs. If I leave they get crated.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Emoore said:


> While staying at my house, my mother-in-law's dog ate:
> 1 whole raw chicken, frozen completely solid and left out to thaw.


Tessa, Emma, and my ex's chihuahua mix ate a 16 lb turkey that was left out to defrost. I stuck it on top of the fridge to defrost... We went to a new years party. We had a bar height pub table next to the fridge. The dogs pulled one of the chairs away from the table to use it to get to the table, and table to get to the top of the fridge... When we got home my ex replied "well, after going to all that trouble they deserved it."

Tessa freaked me out eating a box of chocolate once.. But thats not the good part of the story. 

It was around christmas time, and I had a bunch of christmas presents wrapped up and in big bags near the door. I went out for a bit. I came back and found out Tessa had dug to the bottom of the bag, and pulled out the box of whitmans chocolates. She unwrapped it, got the plastic off, opened the box, and ate about half. She also dug down to another box of chocolates, unwrapped them, got the plastic off, opened the box, and didn't touch a single chocolate. They were sugar free ones for my diabetic stepsister.


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

My Fiance's Mother's dog gave me a near heart attack one day. I had just gotten to the house as she was leaving. I figured I would be nice and play with the dogs for a bit. (pre Freyja days) Something catches the corner of my eye and I turn just in time to see a plastic bag blowing across the yard. As they live next to two fairly major roads every once in a while garbage will blow into their yard, so I didn't worry too much as the dogs have never bothered it and I begin to walk towards the bag so I can dispose of it. Suddenly her "puppy" now 8 months old runs over and snarfs down the bag. Now the fun starts. I command "Baron Come" but he figures that this is a new game and takes off...I chase after him and tackle him to the ground. Once I have him pinned I open his mouth and watch as the end of the bag slides down his throat...I jam my hand into his mouth and partway down his throat and manage to only get a small corner of the bag before it disappears. Fortunately my future father in law is a veterinarian who has his clinic on the property. As Baron has decided that walking on a leash is suddenly torture and is flopping like a fish, I scoop the dog up and carry him into the clinic. Meanwhile Angus and the other dog are staring at me through the fence like I've lost my mind. I come through the clinic door and declare "I think Baron is trying to kill himself!" After we determine that the bag is nowhere to be found, and the only other way at that moment to get it is full on surgery (this is not his first time eating random things), it is decided that we will wait and if he goes off his food or begins to act funny its back to the clinic. I think the only one who slept that night was Baron as everyone else was checking him to make sure he was OK. The next few days consisted of constant poop watch until the bag finally came out. 

Since this incident Baron has continued to scare us half to death with things he's eaten. I have to say that thanks to that dog I am totally set for children.

Additionally, my cat Bevin LIVES for plastic bags. When we go shopping we have to throw every one away, no bag is safe. Controlling this habit is easy when it's just you living in an apartment but when you live with 3 other people its a full time job.:surrender:


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Long ago, I had a pit/shepherd mix(at least that is what they said he was). His name was Smokes(modified from son naming him Smokey) and when I was at work one night, Smokes helped himself to a box of Valentine's chocolate's. 

Upon returning home, I was welcomed by the gagging smell of diarrhea, and it was a LOT...I lived in a mobile home and all I can say is thank God the hallway was not carpeted! He covered it from one end to the other. It took FOREVER to clean up, disinfect, deodorize, and quite a lot of that time was spend cursing at myself for leaving the candy within his reach. Aside from the runs, he was fine.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Had a 8 week old pup shipped to me last month, after 4 day of not eating I took her to the vet....MAJOR BLOCKAGE!! know what it was, something you would never think...2 small leaves wrapped in hair!! He said it had been there for weeks which was why she was so small  poor baby! And poor me, 3k for surgery for a pup I knew 4 days! (she's actually lucky she came to me, nit sure how many people would fork that over for a pup they didn't really know yet!)


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Chief ate the wheels, bag , and cord off of my vacuum cleaner. He also ate the whole front off of my sofa, and an entire bag of onions. Everything passed through fine and he lived until he was 12. Not sick a day in his life.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Riley used to eat aluminum cans when he lived with my inlaws. He also had a taste for very expensive leather shoes my FIL had for his uniforms. couldnt have M&Ms in the house because he would find them and eat the entire bag. He also goes after the styrofome trays for chicken and hamburger.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My puppies are always trained from birth not to eat anything except what I give them. Evenso, I watch them 24/7 and they have never, ever eaten anything they should not have. Not even poop, or kitty litter clumps. Nope, anyone who can't watch their puppy should not own one. 

That being gotten out of the way, there were these two juvenile delinquents I remember:


----------



## gracierose (Mar 19, 2011)

*Not a GSD story, but...*

After getting married and buying our first house my husband and I had a 7 month old American Bulldog who started to throw up after each meal, wasn't pooping, and started losing weight quickly. After taking him to the vet twice and him not getting better a DIFFERENT vet x-rayed him and saw that his intestines were blocked. An emergency surgery and a night at the vets later he was fine. It turned out that he ate a nightgown, some sticks, and string. How he got these items remains a mystery, but it was a very scary time. When he was 6 years old he started eating the kid's socks whole. We had to retrain everyone on what to do with socks and thankfully he didn't need any more surgery.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

6 porkchops, 1 roast beef sandwich, 2 blueberry poptarts, fettucini alfredo.


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

Some of these are hilarious.... Scarey, but still funny!


----------



## beaderdog (Dec 23, 2010)

Ilsa ate the skirt off a sofa, then made a snack out of the one from the loveseat. She also liked crayons.

I think the scariest thing that Pippin has eaten was a handful of magnetic hematitie beads. Luckily they all came up on one clump instead of sticking his intestines together. He's also eaten stones, bugs, an eraser, and a 20mm Tanzanite Swarovski crystal. Eats everything, loves children....


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Felony, the pit-bull, ate my best friend's couch. I left her alone in my friend's house while I went to lunch and when I got back--no couch--just a skeleton. In all fairness, it was a used couch. There was some seam rippage and Felony just really thought that all the stuffing needed to come out.

I replaced the couch. Felony still receives invites from people who are re-decorating.

Years ago,I had a GSDX who ate 4 boxes of girl scout cookies.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

> My puppies are always trained from birth not to eat anything except what I give them. Evenso, I watch them 24/7 and they have never, ever eaten anything they should not have. Not even poop, or kitty litter clumps. Nope, anyone who can't watch their puppy should not own one.


 
*giggle* From birth? Wow! Impressive! 

Alice was actually not bad as far as eating weird stuff as a pup. It was when "Dr. charge a dollar a pill for pheno" upped her drugs to 6 tablets of 64.8 mg per day. She was a loadie and actually opened the refridgerator and ate about thirty bucks worth of salami, ham, eggs, cheese, and some leftover meatloaf. 

Needless to say poop-duty was just really swell for a few days and she got herself a nice 24 hour fast with close supervision.

I didn't know if I was more upset about the groceries or the sick dog.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

One time we were driving down the road and Aiden puked up a pair of my mom's underwear.... We're both convinced that the only reason he vomited it up is because he gets carsick. Icky boys. Haha.


----------



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

ok this is disgusting and embarrassing but when I first got Stoli as a new dog owner i was incredibly stupid and didn't think about a lot of things and as such stoli has eaten cardboard boxes, shoes, panties etc i should also mention there are three females in our house sooooooooooo:blush:
but the mother of all has to be when Stoli as around 4 mos he got into the garbage and got a used tampon out...i immediately tried to get it out of his mouth but of course once i got to his mouth it was gone...
the next day i watched his poops of course and low and behold it came out at the dog park that day!! 
thank god too because I really didn't want to explain that one altho i think the vet would've figured it out real quick


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

stolibaby said:


> ok this is disgusting and embarrassing but when I first got Stoli as a new dog owner i was incredibly stupid and didn't think about a lot of things and as such stoli has eaten cardboard boxes, shoes, panties etc i should also mention there are three females in our house sooooooooooo:blush:
> but the mother of all has to be when Stoli as around 4 mos he got into the garbage and got a used tampon out...i immediately tried to get it out of his mouth but of course once i got to his mouth it was gone...
> the next day i watched his poops of course and low and behold it came out at the dog park that day!!
> thank god too because I really didn't want to explain that one altho i think the vet would've figured it out real quick


 
LOL i've been there!!! no matter what i did, i couldnt keep the tampons away from the monsters. They havent figured out how to use the step lid trash can yet! lol. but yeah.... we used to find a few tampons in the yard on cleanup day.... along with the occassional diaper piece.... yuck!


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

Mine just ate a piece of nitril glove. I got most of it out of his mouth, but not all. He also loves to eat used tissues when we are out on walks (I hate that).

That's the one downside with dogs...they eat almost anything! I have a cat too and she's very selective about what she eats.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

The 3 I have now are angels next to the Lab (Molly) I owned, she would eat anything she would be walking along and her mouth would scoop down and swallow whatever was in front of her dead animals etc.. no chance to stop her it would be gone, I think she had a straight shot down her throat.
The worst that I know of that she ate was one year at Christmas we found pieces of red, green, blue and white in her poop, we finally figured it out she had eaten about 5 of the old fashioned glass globes off a string of Christmas tree lights we thought were out of her reach. 
She never had any surgeries and died of old age at 10, I could right a book about her Hollywood didn't have the right dog when they picked Marley they should of picked Molly. Loved her to death but she is the last Lab I will ever own


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

On 2 separate occasions Retta ate a full length men's athletic sock. We were unaware that she had done this both times but fortunately, both times they passed without problems. She was also fond of Men's tennis shoes (until my husband learned to pick them up) and once she ate the edge off of an end table. There were a couple of other times when I thought she had eaten something and took her to the vet but nothing ever had to be surgically removed.

Rex ate lots of toy stuffing over the years. He usually wouldn't destroy stuffed animals but every now and then he'd rip one to shreds. One time we were getting ready for vacation and he found my cache of snacks and ate 2.5 bags of pita chips. I think the salt must have gotten to him so he quit eating. He also ate a jar of fish food when we were babysitting the neighbor's goldfish. Those flakes are very hard to get off the floor! During his last few years he developed a taste for toilet paper. We'd come home and find chunks out of a fresh roll or we'd catch him standing there eattng it off the roll like a very long piece of pasta. Consequently we went through a stretch where the roll had to be placed out of his reach.

I don't think Rennie has eaten anything bad. So far Ridley hasn't eaten anything horrible but I was worried that he had swallowed a squeaker a couple of months ago. It never turned up so either it's still rattling around in his belly or he never ate it. He's also eatten toy stuffing and other bits of toys but we're trying to manage that.


----------



## Isabella (Apr 27, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> 6 porkchops, 1 roast beef sandwich, 2 blueberry poptarts, fettucini alfredo.


OH MY! Was that all in one sitting??


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

The worse thing ever eaten at my home was by my Aussie (RIP, Boomer). Hubby brought home a coke machine. (Who in their right mind has a coke machine in their home? - Gotta be a man thing) I was a little put out by it. But when he took all of my diet coke cans and put them in the machine, forcing me to pay for my dt cokes - I really blew a gasket. 

My Aussie was just under three months old. I took my eye off of him for a moment and he was gone. Searched everywhere for him. As I ran around frantically, I noticed the light was off of the coke machine and I could no longer hear the annoying humm of the machine. I rushed to the machine looked behind, and there was my little ball of fur, hiding behind the machine, happily munching on the wires. Luckily, he managed to unplug the machine before chewing on the wires. 

To this day, hubby thinks I did it. Honestly, if I had thought about it I would have. But my pup managed to do it for me without frying himself. 

His registered name was, 'Lilie's Repeat Offender'. Bet you can guess why. Turned out to be one of the best working dogs I've ever seen. If you could figure out how to teach him something, he'd do it. Great dog.


----------



## jkscandi50 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hmmm - over the years (and various dogs) ... Box of 64 Crayola Crayons = Cosmic Poop ! LOL - 1lb box of chocolate (no reaction), paper products of any kind, 1/2 cake cooling on counter (neatly done), one of my Bonanno sandals - just the one - got a door open to get to it (left all the others alone) - however our GSD - NOT A THING!! LOL!!


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

stolibaby said:


> ok this is disgusting and embarrassing but when I first got Stoli as a new dog owner i was incredibly stupid and didn't think about a lot of things and as such stoli has eaten cardboard boxes, shoes, panties etc i should also mention there are three females in our house sooooooooooo:blush:
> but the mother of all has to be when Stoli as around 4 mos he got into the garbage and got a used tampon out...i immediately tried to get it out of his mouth but of course once i got to his mouth it was gone...
> the next day i watched his poops of course and low and behold it came out at the dog park that day!!
> thank god too because I really didn't want to explain that one altho i think the vet would've figured it out real quick


Here's an embarassing story for you! when I was 14 I was babysitting this little girl over night (now looking back I can't believe her parents let a 14 year old babysit over night!!) anyway, I was super excited about it because she had a SUPER cute 18 year old brother who would be there  Sooooo.... the next morning I woke up to find the handsome brother cleaning up the million peices of used maxi pads (I know yuck but I was 14!) that his rottie puppy had gotten into and shredded during the night!! He knew it was mine because his sister was 8!! the parent couldn't have came home quick enough and I never showed my face there again!!!


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

My dogs haven't gotten into a whole lot, thankfully. *knocks on wood* Apollo will eat ANYTHING so it's a challenge to keep things out of his big mouth. The worst thing he's done is chew the wires to some (thankfully unplugged!) Christmas lights.

When Luna was a puppy, she picked up a puffball mushroom outside and was holding it in her mouth when hubby brought her back inside. I didn't realize hubby had a fear of sticking his hand inside dogs' mouths (stemmed from getting bitten as a child) and so while I'm yelling for him to get the mushroom out of her mouth, he's telling the 10 week old puppy, "Luna, drop it!" Umm... she doesn't quite have that command yet! I dove off the couch and managed to pry it out of her mouth... but she was a bit sick the next day (enough to warrant a vet visit).

My cat, Bogey, on the other hand, has eaten a lot of things. He's eaten several Hershey's kisses (foil and all) and three Cadbury eggs. He loves spaghetti, and once sat at a chair at the table and started horking down hubby's untended spaghetti. We yelled at him and he just ate faster! His all time favorite, however, is hot dog or hamburger buns. We cannot leave them anywhere he can get at them or he'll chew threw the package and start hogging down buns. He actually managed to eat THREE hot dog buns in one night once.... and he didn't even get sick!


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

I occasionally give Riley a can if Vieanna sausages as a treat. I was going back to school and my dad gave me a bag full of them to take back. When I got back I unpacked my car and put the bag of Vieanna sausages on the counter in the corner. The SO and I left to get groceries. I never crate my dogs when I leave because they never get into anything, they just go lay in their dog beds. Well I come back and Riley had done jumped on the counter to get to the sausages. He tore open about ten cans if them and ate them eating a lot of the aluminum along with them. I was horrified. I just knew he was going to die. The vets were closed and then I had no idea about E-vets. I was beside myself the entire day and next day. Luckily nothing happened

My other day Apollo also ate an entire kong. Apollo would put the kong all the way in his mouth and it freaked me out so I threw it away. The sneaky dog must have snuck it out of the trash while I was showering. A few hours later he started throwing up and weird stuff came out. I couldn't figure out what it was so I cleaned up and then washed the discolored stuff. Finally figured it out that it was a kong. It discolored while it was in his stomach.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

The work of Audrey, several Christmas's ago. She had NEVER done anything like this. This is the remains of one of those big balls you hang on the xmas tree. Couldn't tell if she actually ate any of it. Vet told me to give her bread to help bind to any shards, and watch for problems. 









Then two xmas's ago, she ate about 2 lbs of those cheap chocolates (the mixed bags of kisses, mini choc bars,etc). Talked to the vet and called dog poison control, and she would've had to eat something like 10 + lbs of the cheap stuff to effect her. She pooped sparkly poops (tinfoil) for about a week.

I can't really think of anything else anyone has really eaten. I generally don't have problems with that.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm lucky that Gunner doesn't get into much. 
But....
One day I had cooked a whole chicken, cut all the chicken off of it and discarded the carcass in the trash. Hubby was upstairs showering so I went out on the deck and tossed the trash bag over into the trash can area. It's on the outside of the fence and up against the house.

The next morning I let Gunner out to do his business. Hubby was leaving for work and I told him to grab the trash bag and put it in a can.
Next thing I know he is at the back door to the deck and lets Gunner in. I hear him yell something about a chicken. I swore he said "Gunner got a chicken".  I'm like "how on earth did Gunner get a chicken"? We live in a residential neighborhood. 
I go out to see hubby putting the chicken carcass in the trash bag. Something (cat, raccoon or possum) got a hold of the trash bag, ripped it open and dragged the carcass under the fence into the yard. There is one place near the gate (next to the trash area) where the ground is lower and a small animal can make it through.
Hubby went to get the bag and saw it ripped open. Goes into the yard and sees Gunner happily throwing it around the yard. He had been out there 10 minutes or so, so I was worried that he had ingested some of it.
But thankfully nothing came of it.

Oh and then there's the day we were on a walk over by the school a block over. It is a massive school, lots of land and open fields. I notice tons of geese, I mean a LOT of them. Then I look down and there's geese poop all over the place. I had never seen geese poop before and it looked like long green sticks. At first I didn't know what it was but it was everywhere. I am walking, trying to dodge all the poop and notice Gunner taking bites of it as we walked. I was mortified!!!! I was trying to get through the obstacle course of poop, holding the leash as tight to me as possible to stop him from eating it. I was walking and chanting "leave it" the whole way. It was awful. And he got quite a few bites in before I realized it. Ewwwwww! 
I've never seen geese there before so it was quite a surprise.
Again, thankfully he was up to date on his Sentinel, but what a scary thing to see. Not to mention gross!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Molly has eaten a poisonous cane toad. I was up most of the night with her waiting for any symptoms the vet told me to look out for. Thankfully she was fine. Now I go on toad patrol when I let her out for toilet time at night. Ah the joys of living here


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Many many years ago when husband and I were newlyweds our first furbaby was a poodle mix that looked like a sheepdog hair and all. Well since no children at Christmas time we wrapped up gifts for our "baby" which was 6 or 7 sealed and wrapped packages of Jerky for dogs. We came home from the store and Turk had opened all his packages that were under the tree and ate every bit of the Jerky. We figured we were in for the worst case of diarrhea we would ever see but it didn't happen and he was fine.

We still continue to wrap presents for our furbabies at Christmas and have never had another incident.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> 6 porkchops, 1 roast beef sandwich, 2 blueberry poptarts, fettucini alfredo.


LOL sounds like a meal for Jinx



Franksmom said:


> The 3 I have now are angels next to the Lab (Molly) I owned, she would eat anything she would be walking along and her mouth would scoop down and swallow whatever was in front of her dead animals etc.. no chance to stop her it would be gone, I think she had a straight shot down her throat.
> The worst that I know of that she ate was one year at Christmas we found pieces of red, green, blue and white in her poop, we finally figured it out she had eaten about 5 of the old fashioned glass globes off a string of Christmas tree lights we thought were out of her reach.
> She never had any surgeries and died of old age at 10, I could right a book about her Hollywood didn't have the right dog when they picked Marley they should of picked Molly. Loved her to death but she is the last Lab I will ever own


Amazing the things labs will eat. Jinx really hasnt eaten too much she shouldn't. She bites the dirt outside grabs leaves off trees and shrubs her worst thing has to be bug carcasses. She has a bad habit of starving the spiders around here, it doesn't matter what she's doing if theres a bug in a spider web she fights the spider off and takes the bug rips it out of the web then spits it on the ground and walks away (she has issues)

Our labs in the past... well thats another story. Before we learned the jobs of crate training we would lock them in en ampty room. Came home and a lab puppy ate a hole through the center of a flat wall all the way through the drywall and past the center studs even ate the wood from the studs she ground her front teeth down to the gums doing it thankfully they were puppy teeth. Our male lab ate every single wire in the house to tvs playstations fans irons etc... He also constantly ate socks (they came out whole) he ate a pair of my husbands boxers whole (and came back out whole) toilet paper crayons were part of his reguar diet (backyard was a very colorful pace) any food scraps possible. I'm sure theres more I'm just not thinking of but basically if you have it in a house I'm sure he ate it never a trip to the vet or any blockages I swear labs are the most resilient trash compactors ever!! Oh lets not forget the millions of leashes that darn dog ate.. he even ate them off of the other dogs. Like one chomp and they were done.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Had a German Shepherd puppy eat a brand new Norelco triple head electric shaver.

My visiting father left it on the dresser. Who would think that thing would be puppy tempting?!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Samba said:


> Had a German Shepherd puppy eat a brand new Norelco triple head electric shaver.
> 
> My visiting father left it on the dresser. Who would think that thing would be puppy tempting?!


 
How on earth?? Yikes! How did it...umm..turn out?


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

Usually when I leave the house I do a visual inspect of what is down that they can get but inevitably I will forget and leave one of the two things that my dogs LOVE to chew - Remote Control and Books. Dallas will get any book left lying around and Willow will get my remotes! I have visual evidence of the remote but not the books.


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

cshepherd9 said:


> Usually when I leave the house I do a visual inspect of what is down that they can get but inevitably I will forget and leave one of the two things that my dogs LOVE to chew - Remote Control and Books. Dallas will get any book left lying around and Willow will get my remotes! I have visual evidence of the remote but not the books.


How did I forget? Rennie is also into remote controls and books - but that's it. And the books are kind of funny because it's like she selects the one she wants to destroy. Fortunately she hasn't done either in a while.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Jax has eaten a side table and measuring cup... my last boxer ate a pair of inside-out hairdye gloves. Both dogs were unaffected by the incidents


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

Heidi ate a live mole when she was about a year old. She saw me coming, didn't want to drop it (little rebel) and just swallowed it live and whole.  I worried that the darn thing would try to claw its way up. And those little buggers have some claws. I watched her closely, and we had no issues.

Twice she got a hold of plastic sandwich bags and swollowed those. I didn't realize it until I saw it coming out the other end. :blush:

My geratric lab is hypothyroid so he has to take meds daily. I had (stupidly) left a brand new bottle on the counter...and left the room. I came back to an empty and chewed up bottle...Heidi was standing over it. BUT, I couldn't be sure if it was Bruder or Heidi who ate it. This was a full bottle, so I freaked. Called the vet who instructed me to have them vomit it up with HP. Turns out it was all Heidi. 

Years ago, I had a Lab who took my 2 pound FROZEN ground beef package off the counter. Stupid me for leaving it there. We had left the house and came back to an extremely bloated and miserable dog. She never did that again.


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

Tango ate a Dish Network remote. Nibbled on it, actually. Still worked but the 3 button was gone. We had gone to a Kansas City Chiefs game "waste of time, I know" and left him out of his kennel accidentally. He was 6 months at the time and was in the house with our then 3yr female for 6 hours. My wife is fantastic about picking up poop. She does it almost every day rain or shine. The next morning She comes inside, goes over to the sink, and proudly holds up the 3 button like it was a prize!

I train with a guy whose dog eats everything. One of the more entertaining things he's eaten was a nylon 1" x 30' tracking line. Ate the whole thing including the brass. A turkey baster full of peroxide got him to throw it up.


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

Holmeshx2 said:


> Amazing the things labs will eat. Jinx really hasnt eaten too much she shouldn't. She bites the dirt outside grabs leaves off trees and shrubs her worst thing has to be bug carcasses. She has a bad habit of starving the spiders around here, it doesn't matter what she's doing if theres a bug in a spider web she fights the spider off and takes the bug rips it out of the web then spits it on the ground and walks away (she has issues)


...she has issues...

OMG, funny! Made the dog look at me with the tilted head pose when I burst out laughing!

Eva likes Q-Tips - can't count on two hands the numbers of those I've dug out of her mouth, not to mention the ones I've probably missed. 

She will shred in .0002 seconds any paper towel she can get and then try to eat the pieces.

Used to try for the cat poop until the cat moved in with my daughter. 

Has a real thing for lizards right now. Big ewwww! on fishing lizards out of a dog's mouth!


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

I had a GSD/ASD that ate my super N64 controller (showing my age ) when I was 15, he lived 17 yrs. 

I also had a cocker spaniel (briefly) that ate my money, cigarettes, video tape covers and an entire basket of easter candy. She was struck by a car (not by me)

Max ate a 4 ft. Fig tree in one day being left alone as a pup, he also peeled a couch apart and ate the stuffing, pulled the rest into the backyard. He ate the drywall once or actually he licked it into a giant Great Dane size hole. He also has been known to politely steal entire sticks of butter off the table on a few occasions. oh, and one foot long sub sandwich. (he was bored and the only dog for a while)

Macy had a sock and pants fetish as a puppy. she would still them from the laundry room then eats the bottoms of the socks and crotch of the pants....yuck! 

Meika ate my tomato plants one time (she is an angel)

Sasha just eats the other dogs and one iphone cover

My tortoise has eaten my CH&A outside wires once.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

I forgot to mention my current husbands' dog he had when we were dating '98....
Zeus,alaskan malamute, AKA: iron stomach

He was always left alone, poor thing, and I know he ate a gasoline can, bottle of sleeping pills, remote control pillow...and the iron disappeared though I think he buried it, my husband thinks he ate it. Later on Zeus was rehomed to a farm where I hear he eats fresh chickens. My husband isn't allowed to supervise my dogs lol


----------



## rebelsgirl (May 19, 2005)

Rebel, my old GSD, bless his heart, ate a few inches of several vertical blinds and a plastic bowl. Had to get xrays and he had a blockage. Spent several days in the hospital with that.

Dixie, my mix, (since passed) at a whole tray of Garlic cheese bread.

Zoe, my crazy girl loves toilet paper. She's at two rolls so far.

Rowdy, my rescue, he ate about 10 inches of a skinneez (twice). First time he threw it up, the second time he was fed massive amounts of vaseline sandwiches.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Odin ate a hornet last week- he now watch out for them. My boy learns quick.


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

Josie/Zeus said:


> Odin ate a hornet last week- he now watch out for them. My boy learns quick.


All of my dogs have been attracted to bumble bees . . . I don't know what it is with them. Rennie is the worst and yes, she ate one. I called the vet and they had me give her benadryl and watch her for the next several hours. She was fine. What worries me more is that I'm afraid she'll go over the deck railing to try to get one.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

My Golden Retriever ate such a variety of things in his life that I'm not sure where the list would begin. He ate everything from the Styrofoam insulation my mom put in his dog house to keep him warm ( he pooped pink for quite a while), to baseballs that my brother and I lost that he had found (I now know what the inside of a baseball looks like), a neighbor's fake pumpkin decoration, various round vegetables from the garden lol He was a bit of a mess. He must have had a stomach of steel, as I never saw him throw up, or have runny poop from any of it.

One time we left the sheep gate open in the barn, and the great Pyrenees got into the sheep pen and proceeded to eat a large amount of corn, while a few of the sheep got out and ate her dog food...all parties involved had the runs from that. 

Sasha has yet to eat anything that she's not supposed to...however, she has turned a couple pairs of normal panties into crotchless panties lol!


----------



## oldno43 (Feb 13, 2010)

Kara ate a sock we never knew it till her walk when I looked and said that doesnt look normal. It was a sock in her stool.


----------



## Sharandsons (Jan 26, 2011)

Maggy ate(well, chewed) a lawn chair, recliner, two kitchen chairs, my charger, speaker wires, oh and the latest one- while walking her in the dark she picked up a "stick" She was so excited about it something didn't seem right, I thought in the least it was poop or something... Husband kept saying, no it's a stick, it's a stick... I go to go in the house and she rips out of my hands which she has never done before, runs outside back to the "stick" I say screw this it can't be a stick, fight her to the death for it, in the dark, and well... it is a rotting slimy nasty squirrel carcass. That's when I notice the smell too... ugh thank god it was dark because if I would have seen maggots I think I would have been done for... she had a frog once but it was dried out, big difference! Oh and I am not perfect but why is it most of these things get chewed when my Husband is "watching" her?! Okay okay I knew what I was in for which is why I put of getting him "his" (hahaha) German Shepherd for three years since I got my dog Bo, but come on?! I saved your charger!!!  lol Okay I'm done ranting...


----------



## evybear15 (Mar 28, 2011)

Baxter has yet to eat many unwanted items...but I have some stories about my brother's dog and my parents' dog!

My parents' dog, in all honesty, should probably be dead by now. He has eaten:
An entire box of chocolate truffles
An entire bag of macademia nuts
Chocolate chips
Cans of soup
Entire tins of cookies
Any garbage he can get ahold of
Whatever food the cat knocks off the counter to hide the evidence of what HE ate

My brother's dog has eaten:
The fingers off of multiple gloves
A few hats
Copious amounts of rope
More cat crap than I want to think about
And, my favorite: 15 condoms (my brother knows this, as he was kind enough to leave the wrappers)

Fingers crossed that they never teach my dog any lessons...


----------



## MissCherry (Mar 16, 2011)

evybear15 said:


> And, my favorite: 15 condoms (my brother knows this, as he was kind enough to leave the wrappers)
> 
> Fingers crossed that they never teach my dog any lessons...


----------



## Bristol (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow... Just wow.....


----------



## AutismDogGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

evybear15 said:


> My brother's dog has eaten:
> The fingers off of multiple gloves
> A few hats
> Copious amounts of rope
> ...


 Lol condoms I love it I have a collectio of condoms they have pictures on the package so I collect them but never use them I just like the pictures will have to keep them hidden from Ippin


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I wanna play. My lab has eaten 2 easter baskets 2 easter's in a row. They were up on the shelf of a closet so to this day I have NO clue how he got to them but both were loaded with chocolate. Thankfully I keep hydrogen peroxide so no vet, but lots of puke to hose off in the back yard Other than that he once ate a 5lb. bag of flour and thats it he was never a chewer.

Now Zoe has eaten more than she hasn't. She ate a pair of my favorite underwear just a week or so ago and pooped them out whole with help from me of course She ate our telephone wire, a couch cushion, one pillow, too many shoes to count, countless kids toys, one frozen 6 lb. pork roast, 6 frozen pork chops, kitty litter, and tons of trash where I couldn't tell you what she ate but it was everywhere. The best though is when she ate my son's box of crayons and pooped the rainbow as he tells the story for nearly a week. That was golden


----------



## myCOCO (Jan 15, 2011)

I spent a long time puppy proofing my room after I moved, but somehow Coco always finds the one unsafe thing to eat.

When she was 3.5 months she ate a fridge magnet. It was dime-sized, so she probably would have been fine, but I freaked out. 

I gave her Hydrogen Peroxide to have her throw it up and that didn't work so we went to the 24 hour emergency vet since it was 11pm.

She ended up passing it normally and probably was more annoyed by my excessive mothering than by eating the magnet. 

Needless to say, since then I have re-puppy proofed, and we've been good so far (knock on wood.)

ALTHOUGH, I am missing a stud earring...Can't help but think maybe the little terror ate that too


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Zoeys mom said:


> Other than that he once ate a 5lb. bag of flour


Oh man, Emma did that. It was horrible... She carried the back into the living room and ripped into it, then started licking at the flour I guess... I came home to a gigantic sticky mess of flour embedded into the carpet.


----------



## MissCherry (Mar 16, 2011)

Joker ate rocks.....  I was soooo worried! I had to go in the backyard to search for all the rocks I can....... Sometimes I can't have him without a leash in the backyard(eats everything), only if I'm playing with him I leave him off leash.

Ps I found out because he vomited them durring the night! He was trying to re eat them too!


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

smdaigle said:


> All of my dogs have been attracted to bumble bees . . . I don't know what it is with them. Rennie is the worst and yes, she ate one. I called the vet and they had me give her benadryl and watch her for the next several hours. She was fine. What worries me more is that I'm afraid she'll go over the deck railing to try to get one.


We had a collie mix when I was a kid that would go after the big bumble bees, I can still remember the pop they made when he bit them, it was nothing for the dog to look like he had a wad of tobacco in his cheek 
from the swelling but other then that he never had any problems from them


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

UGH speaking of the flour. I had just gone grocery shopping came home put the perishables away and left the other stuff in the counter while I went through the dogs running them all outside for a potty break. I came inside and my black lab had opened up a new box of swiss miss hot chocolate tore open all the packages and dumped them all over my living room and was rolling in them. He was covered head to tail even his nose was brown he literally became a chocolate lab lol. I came in and he jumped up wagging his tail as proud as could be of his new coat color and floor mess. I couldn't even be mad when I saw the mess and my jaw dropped he was just so happy with himself all I could do was laugh. 

Locked all the dogs up in crate threw him in the tub where he spent like an hour drinking the bath water every time I poured it over him. Took forever to wash it out thankfully I had a steam clean that I used for my living room but for weeks my floor was crunchy and it took numerous times with the steam vac to get it all out that stuff is a PITA to clean up especially once it gets wet I can only imagine flour all sticky and gummy.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

What a funny thread! Dogs really do get into everything.

My GSD/Husky mix Thunder got a hold of a deer carcass on a walk in the woods. It was very early spring, still snow-covered on the ground. He would stay near us off leash on walks in the woods, but he had gone off the trail and when I got to him he was gnawing on a rib cage! He ended up getting really sick- throwing up and the runs for a few days.

Arlo our Lab eats things off the ground, sticks, rocks, twigs, and pine needles! As I was cleaning the yard one day I found a poo pile made completley of pine needles!!! OUCH!

Jackson loves to destroy and consume dog toys. He actually ate an indestructable water dummy made for training retrievers. He also enjoys eating crayons, play-doh, and nerf darts when he can get at them. So you can imagine how he loves the company of our son! 'Spring Cleanup' this year was very colorful!


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

I feed raw quite a bit to my shepherds. One time while I was doling out the chicken leg quarters the absorpbent pad on the inside of the chicken package went out with a leg quarter. It simply was stuck to it. Before I could even say leave it the piece was swallowed whole. Wow.....Came out nearly whole the next day...Geeze......
So now I always take the chicken out of the packaging to distribute the pieces.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> 6 porkchops, 1 roast beef sandwich, 2 blueberry poptarts, fettucini alfredo.


He's not a college student, is he?


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh man, Emma did that. It was horrible... She carried the back into the living room and ripped into it, then started licking at the flour I guess... I came home to a gigantic sticky mess of flour embedded into the carpet.


Yes it was bad,lol but he actually ate most of it. He was covered in white with wagging tail when we came home and gated in the kitchen where we have tile floors. He left the bag and splashes of flour here and there but mostly he inhaled it,lol He pooped white for a few days, but really wasn't fazed by it. Now Zoe decided to kill my wii fit plus box that was outside to go into the trash this morning but she LOVES boxes and water bottles so we watch her with those and let her have at them no eating involved


----------



## Hachiak (Apr 15, 2011)

Hachi ate a copper staple (one of those that hold the box together, the larger ones) on his first week with us, he had to have it removed through surgery. He wasn't feeling so well when he first got home, but the day after he was the same ol' pup! 

Every now and then he tries to eat something else, I guess he just hasn't learned his lesson, but we keep a good eye on him!


----------



## MissCherry (Mar 16, 2011)

Holmeshx2 said:


> UGH speaking of the flour. I had just gone grocery shopping came home put the perishables away and left the other stuff in the counter while I went through the dogs running them all outside for a potty break. I came inside and my black lab had opened up a new box of swiss miss hot chocolate tore open all the packages and dumped them all over my living room and was rolling in them. He was covered head to tail even his nose was brown he literally became a chocolate lab lol. I came in and he jumped up wagging his tail as proud as could be of his new coat color and floor mess. I couldn't even be mad when I saw the mess and my jaw dropped he was just so happy with himself all I could do was laugh.


Oh my tonight I'm going to hide everything!


----------



## MissCherry (Mar 16, 2011)

Hachiak said:


> Every now and then he tries to eat something else, I guess he just hasn't learned his lesson, but we keep a good eye on him!


Sometimes dogs never learn!!!!!!


----------

